# Typical Gigabit Speeds w/ Samba



## tinusb (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all!

I've got a FreeBSD 7 server with Samba and SATAII drives [tho it only runs at SATA-150 for some reason!]. Also, there is a 1Gbit NIC and also on my PC on the network.

What is TYPICAL copy speeds I should be getting from the FreeBSD machine to my machine - I'm running Win7. I'm getting 11.2MB/sec. Is that good or not? 

Thank you for the help!
Tinus :stud


----------



## Alt (Feb 7, 2010)

Its about 100 mbit/s (some part is taken for tcp and ethernet frames)


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 7, 2010)

You might be limited by disk IO. Try running benchmarks/netperf or a similar benchmark.


----------



## trev (Feb 7, 2010)

To/from Sun Fire E2900 server with twelve dual-core UltraSPARC IV+ CPUs and 96GB of memory, I get 40 Mbps with a white box Phenom 9550 and 4GB of memory with FreeBSD 7.3-STABLE and an Intel Gigabit card (em0).


----------



## mk (Feb 7, 2010)

you get 40 mbit out of 1000 mbit link?


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2010)

tinusb said:
			
		

> What is TYPICAL copy speeds I should be getting from the FreeBSD machine to my machine - I'm running Win7. I'm getting 11.2MB/sec. Is that good or not?


That sounds like 100 Mbit/sec speeds.  Are you sure all parts of your network are gigabit?


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 7, 2010)

tinusb said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7 server with Samba



My personal experience with older FreeBSD releases is that Samba on BSD wasn't as fast as the Linux version, but that may have changed. If your network is fully compatible with GbE, I'd try to tune Samba a bit. Your hard disks should be able to handle more bandwidth.


----------



## tinusb (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all!

Thank you for the replies. Yes I am sure that all hardware are gigabit... seems like somehow the freebsd box just refuses to 'make' the card run at gigabit speed. It identifies as 1000TX, but when media is plugged in, it only runs at 100TX.

But seems like this is the least of my problems... just did an upgrade to FreeBSD 8.0-stable --- and my whole system crashed... unable to mount root, etc. etc. etc.  ---- so busy reinstalling to 7.2-stable i386 - unfortunately I don't have the amd64 image with me now, and I need to get the system up and running - run a media server, so it's a heartache without any music! hehehe  

I will get back to the topic above, once the system is up and running. 

Just out of interest sake, I've tried to enable jumbo frames '-mtu 9000' but no luck --- does not want to accept '9000'. --- switch supports it, but don't know whether the NIC does.

Tinus


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 7, 2010)

tinusb said:
			
		

> Just out of interest sake, I've tried to enable jumbo frames '-mtu 9000' but no luck --- does not want to accept '9000'. --- switch supports it, but don't know whether the NIC does.



Which card?

Are you also sure all your cables are GbE capable?


----------



## tinusb (Feb 7, 2010)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> Which card?
> 
> Are you also sure all your cables are GbE capable?



Yip.


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 8, 2010)

Quoting a post I made in another thread which should hopefully be helpfull to you. Start with the quoted part, and if that doesn't help, check the rest of the post. 


			
				Savagedlight said:
			
		

> And relevant settings from /usr/local/etc/smb.conf:
> 
> ```
> socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY IPTOS_THROUGHPUT
> ```



Remember to `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/smbd restart` to apply the changes.

My transfer speeds doubled when I enabled these options.


----------



## aragon (Feb 8, 2010)

tinusb said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies. Yes I am sure that all hardware are gigabit... seems like somehow the freebsd box just refuses to 'make' the card run at gigabit speed. It identifies as 1000TX, but when media is plugged in, it only runs at 100TX.


This is the first problem you need to solve.  What NIC is this?  What switch is it plugging into?  Have you tried setting a mediatype manually?


----------



## jalla (Feb 8, 2010)

tinusb said:
			
		

> Just out of interest sake, I've tried to enable jumbo frames '-mtu 9000' but no luck --- does not want to accept '9000'. --- switch supports it, but don't know whether the NIC does.
> 
> Tinus



Note that it's `mtu 9000` not `-mtu 9000`
Anyway, the manpage for your nic driver will tell you if jumbo frames are supported.


----------



## tinusb (Feb 11, 2010)

*Still The Same*

Hi all!

Sorry for the late reply, I've been out of town.

A bit of an update. After the crashing of my system, I reinstalled FreeBSD 7.2. Then suddenly the copy speed went up to 65 megabyte/sec, then drops to 35meg/sec and then eventually end up doing about 1meg/sec.

Here's a copy of the dmesg of the network cards:


```
re1: <RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110S/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebffcff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
re1: Chip rev. 0x10000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00000000
```

and


```
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 
0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff,0xfdfe0000-0xfdfeffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
```

I've also tried ammending the 'smb.conf' file with the suggestion, but seems like the bug is still there. If I restart the samba service, it appears to be running again normally, for a couple of seconds, and then it slows down again.

The swith I used, is a normal 8-port planet switch. I've temporarily exchanged the switch for a ProCurve 1810G switch, but seems like there's no real difference between the switches.

I also do suspect maybe my onboard LAN [motherboard is an ASUS - can't remember specific model now], because the planet switch detected the link as 100mbit, after resetting the switch, it detected it at 1gbit.

Tinus


----------

